# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  Template for chairing a disciplinary hearing

## Citizen X

Hi Guys,

The attached template is a very useful tool for a chairman to use when chairing a hearing.
This document should form part of your " bundle of documents" that you present to the CCMa or labour Court

----------

Blurock (08-Dec-18), Dave A (22-Dec-11), wynn (22-Dec-11)

----------


## primebusiness

> Hi Guys,
> 
> The attached template is a very useful tool for a chairman to use when chairing a hearing.
> This document should form part of your " bundle of documents" that you present to the CCMa or labour Court


Excellent. Easy to use and a great time saver. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

----------


## Citizen X

Many thanks indeed, you are very kind!

----------

